
Joan Feynman, who shined light on the Aurora Borealis, dies at 93 - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/10/science/joan-feynman-dead.html
======
GekkePrutser
It's 'shone' no? Or is that another one of those UK Vs US English things?

~~~
dragonwriter
The use is transitive, so “shined” is correct. “Shone” is the past tense of
the intransitive form of “shine”. See,
[https://www.chicagomanualofstyle.org/qanda/data/faq/topics/U...](https://www.chicagomanualofstyle.org/qanda/data/faq/topics/Usage/faq0302.html)

